

Google Custom - galapago
http://www.google.com/custom

======
tmikaeld
Lightweight google?

~~~
Eiriksmal
~1999 Google?

Edit: Meta:
[http://www.google.com/custom?q=what+is+google+custom%3F&btnG...](http://www.google.com/custom?q=what+is+google+custom%3F&btnG=Search)

